# My 55G Low Tech Tank



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

*My 55G Low Tech Tank - Tom Barr style*

Just thought I'd share a few pictures of my 55G low tech tank. It's setup based on Tom Barr's recommendations for non CO2 tanks. Here's what it looked like when it was first planted, I believe around September of last year:









Link to full size image: http://www.stonyx.googlepages.com/IMG_0756.JPG/IMG_0756-full.jpg

Then not too long after that, I did some rearranging and here's what it looked like then:









Link to full size image: http://www.stonyx.googlepages.com/IMG_0775.JPG/IMG_0775-full.jpg

And finally here's an updated picture of what it looked like about two weeks ago before I started treating the tank for ich and stunted the plants  :









Link to full size image: http://www.stonyx.googlepages.com/IMG_1009.JPG/IMG_1009-full.jpg

I'm gonna be doing some replanting today to deal with some of the die off due to the salt and high temp used to treat the ich, so hopefully I'll get a chance in the next little while to take an updated picture of the latest layout.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

That looks really nice, at first i was like, that is one amazing betta bowl!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice tank!!


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Fishfinder said:


> That looks really nice, at first i was like, that is one amazing betta bowl!


Thanks ... he was the first inhabitant ... it was really cool to release him from those little containers they come in into this tank ... unfortunately he has since died from old age (started loosing color, apparently a sign of old age), he must have been quite old when I bought him.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Great tank Harry!


----------



## t2lieu (Feb 26, 2008)

I googled tom barr,

and wow the dude is a guru, he's like a sheldonbrown site of bicycles, but for plants

awesome


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.stonyx.googlepages.com/IMG_1009.JPG/IMG_1009-large.jpg

Being an angelfishgeek--- I should tell you this tank is ideal for a pair- theyd like the sword in the middle.

Maybe a male and female classic silver angel. very nice.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

t2lieu said:


> I googled tom barr,
> 
> and wow the dude is a guru, he's like a sheldonbrown site of bicycles, but for plants
> 
> awesome


He definately is a guru, haven't come across anyone else who knows as much as he does ... in case anyone is interested in the formula I followed here's a link directly to the info I based my tank on:

http://www.barrreport.com/articles/433-non-co2-methods.html

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Pablo said:


> http://www.stonyx.googlepages.com/IMG_1009.JPG/IMG_1009-large.jpg
> 
> Being an angelfishgeek--- I should tell you this tank is ideal for a pair- theyd like the sword in the middle.
> 
> Maybe a male and female classic silver angel. very nice.


I thought about angels, but my wife doesn't like anything that's big enough to eat  ... so the largest fish I have is probably the apisto chichlids ... or maybe the SAE.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Harry Muscle said:


> I thought about angels, but my wife doesn't like anything that's big enough to eat  ... so the largest fish I have is probably the apisto chichlids ... or maybe the SAE.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


Tell her there's no meat on them and they taste like sh*t

BTW all your tetras and such can be deep fried in batter and eaten whole. Been der dun dat  (with little sardines not tetras)


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey Harry, nice tank! 

Updated FTS ?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I got a few new pictures sitting in my camera, I just haven't had the chance to transfer them over and upload them. I'll have to get around to it sometime soon.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I just realized I don't have a link in this thread to my website where I keep some of my "nice" pictures. So here's the link ... www.stonyx.googlepages.com/tankpictures.html . Not much new as compared to here, but there's a few extra pictures.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Harry nice tank and I love your dogs they are soooo cute and your parrot looks really healthy does he talk Pat


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Harry, I didn't know you had a BioCube! Why no photos, I'd love to see it! I have an 8g fw which, as you know, will become sw in a month or so.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> Harry, I didn't know you had a BioCube! Why no photos, I'd love to see it! I have an 8g fw which, as you know, will become sw in a month or so.


I only got it about a month ago, so it's still empty. But I have next week off, so I'm gonna try to take some time to set it up, etc. It's going to be a shrimp tank mainly, with a few very very small fish (pygmy cories, ottos, and some micro rasbora ... still haven't decided which one). I'm hoping to get my hands on some yellow shrimp, which will look very nice against the black flourite. I'll try to take some pictures along the way next week if I remember and put them up.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> Hi Harry nice tank and I love your dogs they are soooo cute and your parrot looks really healthy does he talk Pat


Thanks. We actually have just one dog, he just looks very different depending whether his hair is short or long. As for the parrot, we where providing him with some temporary housing, so we only had him a few weeks. But he was so nice looking I made sure to take lots of pictures. He never talked for us though when we had him.

Thanks,
Harry


----------

